# Angeln in und um Domburg



## Carphunter87 (17. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mich verschlägt es über Ostern nach Domburg. Nun überlege ich ob ich die eine oder andere freie Minute vielleicht angeln sollte. Nun da Domburg ja am Meer liegt, bietet sich da vielleicht das Brandungsangeln an, da ich aber ich keine entsprechende Ausrüstung dafür habe, wollte ich mal fragen wie man in Domburg und was noxch angeln kann.

Beste grüße|wavey:


----------



## Hollandangler (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in und um Domburg*

das würde mich wohl auch interessieren, ich bin über pfingsten dort#h


----------



## TomausKerpen (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in und um Domburg*

In Domburg und Umgebung ist überall Strand mit entsprechendem Betrieb. (Je nach Jahreszeit im Sommer natürlich mehr) Folgst Du der Küstenstraße (Schelpweg) von Domburg nach Süden in Richtung Westkapelle, dann gelangst Du an einen befestigten Uferbereich, an dem Du sogar mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser fahren kannst. Dort steht auch ein kleiner Leuchtturm. Genau hier habe ich ein paar mal bei unseren Urlauben geangelt. Bei ständigem heftigen Westwind nicht sehr lustig, aber es waren auch immer andere Angler dort.


----------



## Pollack 10 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in und um Domburg*

Hallo Carphunter 87,

Domburg ist traditionell über Ostern und Pfingsten fest in deutscher Hand und genau so voll wie im Sommer.
Ostern liegt zeitlich zwischen der Winterfisch/Sommerfischzeit, d. h. die Winterfische( Dorsch,Wittling, Scharre ) sind nur noch vereinzelt da, und die Sommerfische ( Seezunge, Scholle, Seebarsch u.s.w. ) sind noch nicht an der Küste da das Wasser noch zu kalt ist.
Angelstrecken für Domburg findest du unter: www.Zeevisland.com/Stekken/Walcheren/Domburg.
Um den Spaziergängern am Strand etwas aus dem Weg zu gehen, empfielt es sich je nach Gezeitenstand am frühen morgen oder nachts zu fischen.
Dann sind die Fangaussichten außerdem etwas besser.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Carphunter87 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in und um Domburg*

Nabend,
wie siehts denn mit den süßwasser fischen aus?  Wenn käme für mich am meer nur spinnfischen in frage, da brandungsgeschirr fehlt.

grüße#h


----------



## Bruno 01 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in und um Domburg*

Hi
Hatte das vor einiger Zeit schon mal hier geschrieben,ist aber nicht mehr da |kopfkrat Auch wenn ich meine Beiträge durchsuche,wech ? Na ja

Also in Westkapelle gibt es einen Spielzeug/Angelladen,wenn man von Domburg aus kommend durch W.-Kapelle fährt auf der linken Seite.Hier bekommst Du Angelkarten,Köder und manchmal auch Tips.Praktisch genau gegenüber des Ladens (Seeseite) gibt es einen Brackwassersee mit sehr großen Platten und Forellen,zumindest war der bestand vor ein paar Jahren noch ganz gut.



Bruno #h


----------



## Pollack 10 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in und um Domburg*

Hallo Carphunter,

Spinnfischen ist in der Gegend eigentlich nur im Veerse Meer möglich.
Habe ich selber noch nicht probiert, aber es waren dort immer Spinnfischer in Wathosen unterwegs.

Gruß

Helmut

PS: Wenn die Seebarsche, Hornhechte und Makrelen da sind ist Spinnfischen in der Oosterschelde immer eine gute Wahl. Gilt wie bereits gesagt für wärmere Wassertemperaturen! 
Helmut


----------

